# Avery labels



## Homeless (Jul 31, 2012)

Any idea where I could find Avery mailing labels or anything of the sort?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Homeless said:


> Any idea where I could find Avery mailing labels or anything of the sort?


Not seen Avery but Samir and Aly do a range that is similar


----------

